# How to drain gas from 1989 HB D21 4-Cyl ?



## Danacat12 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi everyone, before I give up on my 1989 Nissan Hardbody single cab, shortbed, and send it to auction, I wanted to try one last thing to get it started. How do you drain the old gas out of the fuel tank ? I tried the manual siphon trick, and apparently there is something that is preventing the siphon hose from getting to the gas in the tank. From the diagrams that I find, it doesn't look like this model has a drain plug on the bottom of the tank. Any helpful advice would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

How much gas is in it? You could disconnect the fuel line, run it into a gas can and run the pump.

Perhaps more details on your no start would help.


----------



## Danacat12 (Jul 24, 2018)

It's got 15 gallons of gas in the tank. As far as the no-start issue, the engine will run a second or two with a shot of starter fluid. Otherwise it will just crank over and over, but no start. I just put a brand new battery in it. The last time it was started, it ran just fine (maybe 3 or 4 years ago). But the battery died and it hasn't been started since (just been sitting in a closed garage). The only problem it had when it was last driven was the fuel gauge was glitchy, wasn't accurately reading the amount of gas in the tank. 

If I may ask, I am not very mechanically inclined, though I am the original owner of this truck and have done small fixes to it from time to time, where would you disconnect the fuel line from to drain it and would I need the fuel pump engaged to drain through the fuel line?
(Oops, I just saw where you said run the pump. Do you mean the fuel pump? If so, how would you do that?)


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The easiest way to get the fuel out of the tank is to use a BATTERY driven siphon pump; not one of those funky plastic pieces of crap. It seems that you tried using your siphon trick but claiming the tube couldn’t reach the fuel; try using a smaller diameter tube. If that doesn't work, you can try removing the fuel pump from the tank which will offer much easier access to the fuel.

If you want to clean out the fuel line that runs from the tank to the fuel filter, disconnect the fuel hose from the bottom of the fuel filter (inlet) and connect a long length of spare hose to the disconnected hose from the fuel filter with the other end going to a fuel can. Now turn the ignition key to the run position but "DO NOT START THE ENGINE". You should see fuel going into the can at a good rate for several seconds. Recycle this procedure several times to thoroughly clean out the line.

Install a new fuel filter. The problem with the glitchy reading on the fuel gauge could be due to varnish build-up on the fuel pump fuel level sensor.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

What Rogoman said.

Although if fuel sat in it for 4 years, no telling what else may be gummed up.

Since it starts with starter fluid then it's a fuel issue. Next to determine if the fuel issue is plumbing or electrical. 

I had 2 issues with fuel on my 86.5 that were ultimately electrical issues.

One was a bad slice in the main harness that fed 12v to the injectors. 

The other was a bit of corrosion and a bunch of "sludge" on the connector to the ECU (under the bench) from all the coffee, Dr Pepper, Bobas and other things my son spilled over the years.

If you have any signs of rodents or other critters that took up residence, visually check as much of the wiring as you can.


----------



## Danacat12 (Jul 24, 2018)

I can go to the auto store and see if I can find a smaller tube and an electrical pump. But my one concern is the fuel pump is located inside the fuel tank. I don't know if maneuvering a smaller tube in there could mess with any wire connections or anything on the fuel pump, since it was already giving me resistance. Also, removing the fuel pump would not help since it is located inside the fuel tank, installed in the top center of the fuel tank. I would have to have a way to jack up the truck high enough to drop the tank shield, remove the tank, just to remove the fuel pump. And the tank is FULL of gas, the weight alone is daunting without lifts, etc.

I can try emptying the fuel filter line, though I was having trouble getting the fuel lines off. It's like they are welded on, lol. I didn't want to use too much force and damage the fuel filter lines.

And Rogomon, I'm scared to look under the seat for the ECU connection. Very frightened of the sludge monster that may be living here in my truck, haha.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

To drain the fuel using your fuel pump, disconnect the hose that goes into the fuel filter (big can under the hood on the passenger's side). Turn the ignition key ON, but do not try to crank it. The fuel pump in the gas tank will push fuel out.

I'm not sure how long it takes to drain the whole 15 gallons, so keep an eye on the battery charge. You don't want to completely discharge it.

Have you checked on the fusible links?

Fusible links - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums

Have you tried pulling the codes?

[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------

